# Winter in S. Spain



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I was looking online at some campsites near Motril as I'm planning to be there in a couple of weeks from now. They are Don Cactus and Castillo de Banos and I was very interested in the photo montage that was taken at the end of January, the campsite is thick with snow, all the campers/caravans are covered but it all looks very pretty, pity we didn't get any snow here, I think the world must have tilted slightly and our weather has moved southwards. Feel a little sorry for the campers who went looking for the sun.
Phil.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

we stayed at Don Cactus a few months back and weren't particulary impressed.

they were fairly unhelpfull and the site was in disarray as they have taken one whole spur of the site out of action for construction work, this had the knock on effect that the whole site was crammed up.

The surrounding area is nothing to write home about either as the beach is plain and the entire area is surrounded by swarths of plastic sheeting to protect the plants growing inside, Think of 100s of acres of plastic sheets and you will get the idea !!


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

I called it the Costa del Plastic when I was there
Eddie


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Nuke and Eddie, I know what you mean about all the miles and miles of poly sheets, it's awful, a real eyesore.
I wasn't actually intending to go to Don Cactus it's just that it is linked with the Castillo de Banos site ( probably owned by the same family ) that we plan to stay at for a few days while we trundle around on the motorbike to Granada and Sierra Nevada etc. If it's not nice there I have another site lined up in the hills near Granada, but I thought it might be a bit warmer down on the coast for camping. After seeing all that snow I'm not so sure now.
Phil.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

The snow and cold was a fluke and lasted a week or so. it did get very cold for a short time.....worst for 30 years the locals tell me.

But, I have just spent a week back in the UK, and that was cold! Got off the plane at Malaga this morning and it was the usual bright, warm and sunny. So don't be put off.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ray, that's good to know. We leave UK next Wednesday Doing a couple of stops in France and then going to Palafrugell, Benicasim and La Manga before getting to the Granada/Motril area. The weather should be getting quite nice by then. It was certainly very pleasant the last time we were down that way which was in Feb/Mar 2001. We went as far as Marbella that time but we want to do a bit more sightseeing around Granada this time.
Phil.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We havent been down this year
i have been watching the weather via internet & Ceefax

Yes there was a cold whatever Swath coming down over the alps & across the Mediteranean area, reulting in snow in Athens and Rome also cost del wherever
Out to the west however was entirely different Lisbon down and across the Algarve were in a heatwave and are still warmer than the eastern cost

Central Spain is a good area but short in winter sites


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Granada is still freezing at nght - see
http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/predi/locali/ANG.html
(a good spanish weather site)


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the link Coolcolly, I've put it in my favourites. The plan is to camp on the coast and use the motorbike to tour Granada and district. Last time we camped near Granada it snowed every day. So near the sea this time. 
Phil.


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Yes - you probably know there is a good road straight down to Motril from where you can go along the coast east towards Almeria or west towards Malaga etc. There are a few sites there too right opposite the beach, and its quite pleasant with a promenade, drive-on beach etc. Last time I was down there (driving to Torrox - direction Malaga) I was held up for a few minutes whilst a road crew blew up some hills - seriously - for the new coastal motorway that's coming!
Happy travels. Although its (relatively) cold you get brilliant sunshine most days and lunchtime can be quite warm.


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks CC We are really looking forward to it. Last time there we stayed at a site near Cuevas Mar because we went to a site on the beach near Motril which was in Alan Rogers, but we couldn't find it. We asked a local for directions as it wasn't where it was supposed to be, he pointed to a block of flats and said that's where it was.
As I mentioned in an earlier post we are going to try Castillo de Banos, if no good there are plenty of others we can try, or even go back to Cuevas Mar, it was very nice and friendly there, the only problem was that water was delivered once a day and consequently had to join big queues to fill up water bottles. :lol: 
Phil.


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

Have a great trip.  I know about those sites in Motril - there are two together I recall. If you do ever need/want to find them follow the port signs, get to the seafront then keep heading west (sea to your left) ... you will be thinking "it can't be down here" but suddenly you'll see parking on your left in front of the beach - proper tarmac car park with marked spaces - and two sites side by side on your right! I nearly gave up too!


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks again CC, I'm sure we'll find it/them.
Phil.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

We had no trouble finding the sites in Motril - Puerto in 2003. They are very spanish with mostly weekenders from Granada and other inland cities using static caravans. Its fun if you like seeing how the locals live (which we do). It was very noisy at night with mopeds without silencers going up and down the waterfront. Motril (puerto) is a bit un-inspiring. There is a lot of construction going on and not much else in the town. The promenade is great and there are some nice beaches. Motril itself is a nice place, again very Spanish
This is probably the only area in Spain where you get tapas free with every drink you buy, different each time. Nearby Almunecar is still unspoilt by 'outsiders'


----------

